# Pork Butt



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I plan to do one soon on my charcoal grill/smoker. Is there some guidelines on time, heat, rub/maranate, etc? Do you pull it or slice it?


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

plenty of vinegar, garlic, black pepper and light on the salt. easy on the heat and long on the time. you'll know when it's done.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Pick the rub of your choice. rub real good the night before and wrap in cellophane, stick in the frig overnight. The next morning take out and let it set while you get the fire started. When the temp in the smoker levels off at 225 degrees + - put it on. Use a internal digital themometer stuck into the thick part of the butt(avoid the bone). When the internal reaches 170 it's done and ready for slicing. If you want pulled pork you want up to 200 degrees. Either way I usually take my butts off about 5 degrees before they get there and wrap in foil with a little apple juice. Then wrap in and old blanket and put in an ice chest and let it set anywhere from 30 mins. to an hour. The temp. will still rise another 5 degrees or so. Pull unwrap it and down't loose the juices. it 'll make a good sauce. Slice or pull it and enjoy. 
Pork butts are very forgiving, just get the temps right and they'll turn out good.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

when you can almost poke your finger in it, put it on a big piece of foil and mop it heavily , wrap it tight and crank the heat up to 300 for 30 mins, it will be pulled pork done.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*cheat*

hey cheat like I do, smoke it for 2-4 hours then wrap it in foil. After that you can leave it on for 1-5 hours basically depends one how tender you want the meat and what texture you're looking for.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

The USDA has set min. temp. for various meats. An internal themometer is the only way to get there. Punching and poking is a guessing game(luck at best). Get it right or take a chance on getting sick. JMO


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

is there a "better" place to buy a good butt?


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2007)

*What!!!*



MarshJr. said:


> is there a "better" place to buy a good butt?


 Yea, I would say so. Depends on time and quantities.

How in the world did we humans ever survive without digital temperature devices?????


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't have a digital thermometer, will the dial type be OK and do you leave it in while your cooking?


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

They are fairly cheap, I've got three of them. Acadamy sells them and so does Walmart, or you can get some really good one off the internet.


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

I love to Brine the butt first for 24 hours and then rub and inject with a marinade over night before it goes on the smoker. 

Resting is key, I throw mine in a cooler as well.

BTW - I like to supplement the dark brown sugar in the brine with molasses, good flavor there...


----------

